# 65gal FW planted



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

I purchased a used and in great shape 65gal tank/stand (36"x18"x22"x) and plan on getting it eventually planted and housing some adult discus for show. (no breeding). I have a t5 HO 156w fixture for light and the possibility of another 20w of light if needed. I have a CO2 system (Milwaukee probe/solenoid and 40lb CO2 tank) ready to add to the mix.










At this point, it has its load of gravel and water and is percolating with a Fluval 306 and a power head attached to the side of the tank for agitation.

Tomorrow I will check the water parameters and then start a fishless cycle. 

I have had many tanks in the past, but I learn something new every time. This time I am really concentrating on water parameters.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice tank!Be patient(hardest part) .Discus are worth all the extra effort.Once you have dedicated the time and effort to do the maintenance necessary(their as filthy as oscars,as far as bio load is concerned) they really are not that diffacult IMO.I'm no fish guru and mine are happily growing well in my "overcrowded community".Learn to enjoy waterchanges and do them frequently and once they have acclimated to your water ,their as easy as any other fish.Just way,way ,way more stunning!


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

That is good to know. I have found excellent inspiration on this forum and am sure I will succeed. I had an 55 gal Oscar tank for many years and would do it again, except for the fact that it is hard to keep plants with Oscars... at least when the ones I had. They liked to tear anything up that was not nailed down.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Always wanted to see how a person might fill the height space up in a tall tank...awesome...
And here are a couple of plants for suggestions based on height.
Cryptocoryne Balansae Care - Aquarium Plants
Rotala Indica Care - Aquarium Plants
No desire to overwhelm so just a couple like I said.
However...If you plan a tall piece of driftwood...Java Fern grows on wood well and if placed in a current the leaves will
wave in it fairly nicely.
Just a couple of thoughts...


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Once I get the cycle done, the plan is to build up the right side of the tank bottom 4"-6" with a basin of river rocks fist size and some smaller making a natural looking semi circle from near the front glass to the back glass a little over half way past the middle of the tank. Once the basin is built up, I will fill with gravel, so the bottom of the tank will have essentially two levels... Most of the plants will be on the upper level to the left. Perhaps a tallish piece of driftwood on the right with low growing carpet plants in the middle. The sucky background will be removed at some point and replaced with black. I really like Val of various types, so I know there will be some of that. 

I like the look of the plants you note above. Have to see if I can add them to the mix.

This is still all in my minds eye. Have to see how it will translate in the real world.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Since this is a new tank and I am focusing on the water more this time I have been wondering about my water change habits in the past and how I could improve them.

In the past I have siphoned out 30%-50% of the water and then filled back up with water strait from the tap to the tank and then dump in some dechlorinator. I lived in a place where the water was really clean and fairly soft and very neutral. I do not think this is the best way to go.

Now I am in a hard water area with higher PH. I think I want to do this slightly differently now. 

*How's this:* Get a 25 gal container for water. Prefilter the water from the tap (setting temp to match tank) into the container and mix in the dechlor. Use a submersible pump to expel the water from the tank then put the pump into the container and send it into the tank. This would allow me to add RO water if needed.

I know this is not MUCH different, but it is filtering the incoming water and making sure it is ready before hitting the tank. 

Does this make sense or is it under/overkill?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I read one post lately where someone did a 100% water change and the next day their fish laid eggs. I can picture where in a natural water aria like a stream when it rained it would start fish laying eggs. A fresh new water supply. But Aqvisor will give pretty accurate
water change amounts cause it's per bio-load(amount and kind of fish).
No I don't think that is overkill...just willing to go the extra mile. Some frown on putting water directly into the tank without
first using at least a dechlorinator. Bare in mind that most likely your LFS uses the tap water. A thought about Ph.
Obviously if Rams or Discus are involved low would be good. But if you change them over gradually...then what about the next 
ones you get from the LFS that aren't acclimated to the low Ph ? Food for thought.
I keep my change water(I only need 2 G x 2 tanks) on top of the fridge. Put it there the day before dechlorinated already.
Gets close enough to tank temp for me. Then I add 32oz of R/O on top of that when I fill back each tank to keep it at about 7.2-7.4 Ph.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------

